# My modifications Chevrolet Cruze 2014 LT.



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi there fellow Cruzers. 

As since 2 months i own a brand spanking new Cruze LT 1.4T. Mylink system and all the bells and such on it, love my little switchblade silver Cruze! 
That being said, i wanted to modify my interior a bit, give it more personal unique character. But as some of you know, a NEW car you do not wish to screw up panels and drill holes and such. I did not want to risk, that my warranty would be voided in case i would need it. 

So here are my interior and some exterior modifications in a row. 

*OBDII Roll down window module, one of the first things i bought. This one also, closes the windows in about 120 seconds of being open. 
*Trim, very USEFUL to prevent damage to your paint, i used it around the hood, and the doors to prevent chipping of paint. Also the trunk (see photos) 
*Replaced, all the interior lights with LED (bright white) i do not like the "teenager" look to my car. I like more classy so i went with white. Trunk light also replaced. 
*Interior dashboard trim, now this was hard to find but i managed to get BRUSHED (so not CHROMED) trim (see photos) 
*Complete all around mat set in door, and cup holders. This set illuminates in the dark (see photos) 
*I so disliked the look, of the two big spray nozzles on the hood, so bought 2 in color covers for them. Looks pretty neat, and simple mod. 
*Chrome door handle trims, to give it somewhat more style. I do not proceed on chrome no more exterior wise, it's just enough. 
*2 Bow tie chromed logo's front and back, i disliked the gold color of it so a pretty common modification. 
*Replaced the plastic power lock buttons, with aluminum ones with logo and "Cruze" on it.
*Dome lights have chromed trim work around it, very sleek and accents it all very well. 
*I also have Cruze fitted seat covers, as mine came with the light interior, so preventing from damaging that way. 


More will follow, as i await several other packages :eusa_clap: Hope you like it thus far, i can promise you once i am done it will be awesome. Without damaging anything on the car, or making it look to overdone (tacky)


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

Not bad! Great job on the modifications.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! Where did you manage to find the brushed trim at?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Very clean with some nice personal touches , cool .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well done mods! They look great


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice license plate bracket!


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Pink floyd the wall! Good catch my friend









Ok update, i finally had the PROPER fitting SHARK antenna in. And i did not look right to me, it was flimsy and it just did not curve well with the roof. So unfortunate as it is, i trashed it (as in not using it) and stick for now with the infamous "boner" on the roof antenna. 

However i did get also the CHROMED trims in to accent the interior here and there with chrome. So two different finishes brushed and chromed, too see how that would look like. It's very nice! I still prefer brushed steel, but this is nice and not in direct eye-sight, tad harder to make it stick on there. But it does it without super glue and such, as i do not want to damage the original interior at all. 

Unfortunate as it is , the trim would not hold, so i had to use superglue. Owell...it is what it is, i looks good tho! And it's a pretty useless trim but it's just that personal touch in the interior that makes it stand out from other cruze's. 

I do think i keep the chrome a bit in control for now and await my other package. To see how that will look inside the car some more brushed steel :th_salute:


----------



## Thomas (Aug 28, 2014)

Michel1980 said:


> Pink floyd the wall! Good catch my friend :grin:


What about a better pic?


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

seat cover pic please


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

yea seat pictures


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Now there is a guy who likes chrome! Haha I actually like it overall. Nice work!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice mods! i reallylike the Chrome chevy emblems and the stainless trim inside..Not sure about the chrome stuff. I want chrome handles but whenver i see chrome handle covers they dont look right. Either bulky looking or not shining correctly looks cheap..or doesnt fit correctly. How are yours treating you? Are you happy with them? Can you take some better pictures of your handles by any chance? Check out these ones i found a little different they dont wrap around the whole handle. Let me know what you think. Awesome job on the car keep us updated!

Free shipping Stainless Steel Car door handle chrome decoration strip with sticker for Chevrolet CRUZE SILVER 4pcs/set#KL12237-in RV Parts & Accessories from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Where did u get those interior stainless trims and chrome emblems!? Sharing is caring hook it up! Couldnt find them on EBAY


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hella clean, nice stuff


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So i found those Crhome Emblems on EBAY. 75$ are you serious geeze. Im gettin all 4 chrome door handles for that price. What a rip off! Is that how much you paid

p.s. I see you cover the black trim inside with stainless. wheres the stainless trim around the shifter? You left it black? How much you pay for that?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good! Definitely remove that hideous dealer decal though. Has anyone found door edge guards for the Cruze that aren't chrome? I'd like to get some clear ones as my car is Cyber Grey and would likely look like ass with chrome running down the door seams.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Looks good! Definitely remove that hideous dealer decal though. Has anyone found door edge guards for the Cruze that aren't chrome? I'd like to get some clear ones as my car is Cyber Grey and would likely look like ass with chrome running down the door seams.


Yea i may go blue in the middle of the "hideous" stock emblem. Debatin between chrome and blue to match the car and still have the chrome outline. But ive only found carbon fiber blue and i dont think i want that im going for a classy luxury look rather than sporty.

And hey are these what your looking for?
Amazon.com: 2011-2012 CHEVY CHEVROLET CRUZE CLEAR DOOR EDGE TRIM MOLDING PROTECTORS 4 QTY OF 8" 11 12: Automotive


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes those are what I'm looking for! Thank you!

And I mean the dealer badge, not the manufacturer emblem. The one on the bottom left of your trunk lid.



Mo Cruze said:


> Yea i may go blue in the middle of the "hideous" stock emblem. Debatin between chrome and blue to match the car and still have the chrome outline. But ive only found carbon fiber blue and i dont think i want that im going for a classy luxury look rather than sporty.
> 
> And hey are these what your looking for?
> Amazon.com: 2011-2012 CHEVY CHEVROLET CRUZE CLEAR DOOR EDGE TRIM MOLDING PROTECTORS 4 QTY OF 8" 11 12: Automotive


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol o gotcha! Dont worry that was the first thing i did was remove that dealer decal. How do people leave those on? Junks up the car and your advertising them for free! Use turtle wax safe for clear coat "compound" to remove stickiness or marks left behind.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Will do that tomorrow sorry been busy not been much on the forum here. Their just covers, not tight on there but the do the job was cheap for the whole set 20 bucks or so. So i cannot complain, it protects the seats, specially seen the fact we have a daughter that likes to spill.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Actually their is not to much chrome on it, the interior trim is a mixture of BRUSHED steel and chrome accents


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Trust me you guys, want to know my "secret" all my MODS ...and i do MEAN ALL OF THEM...cost me around 100usd delivered and well. 
Aliexpress.com is the place, for Cruze items, it's a direct pipeline towards China. Were they mod these cars beyond believe. 
So their you have it, just order from there. 

I ordered tons of items there, never had a mis delivery and prices are a complete joke  
Handle trims were about 5 USD per 4, believe me all those so called "mod sellers" on Ebay, use aliexpress..

And you're welcome hope this helped.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

10 usd front and back chrome steel plated emblem :th_salute:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums if I haven't already said it.

*The Bowties were done on my car day 2 of ownership. Day one of ownership ended in me leaving the dealership at like 10:40 PM so sleep was #1 priority. I went with CF Vinyl on the bowties and the Side markers. 

*If you are wondering what the left over "Cruze" mat went to, the overseas Cruze cup holders are a rectangle.


----------

